# New to this, TTC #1...CD7 and need buddies for advice :)



## michelle8733

This is my DH and I's first month charting and officially TTC for #1! It is very exciting but also I'm just getting the hang of this. I'd really love some experienced and also inexperienced buddies to share our journeys together :)

Oh, and I'm on CD7.


----------



## Jett55

Hello I'm currently cd10 today this is our 6th TTC cycle & I'm not charting or using opks this month since it can get stressful so we're relaxing this go around. Good luck & baby dust :dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Thanks and same to you! I hope you get a BFP this month! :)


----------



## Jett55

Aww thanks... I hope your ttc journey isn't too long & you get preg in your first month or 2. We just officially started ttc in February & it feels like forever. So glad I found bnb though where I can relate with other women in similar situations. :)


----------



## michelle8733

Thank you! And I bet you will get your BFP soon. I've read that the average woman trying to conceive takes about 7 months.


----------



## Jett55

Thank you  I hope you're right I also think the relaxing will help a lot. Are you doing anything special like taking vitamins or anything while ttc?


----------



## michelle8733

So far, I've just been charting. I do need to get some vitamins though next time I'm at the store. Do you recommend any certain ones?


----------



## Jett55

I take gummy prenatals vitabites or something but I don't recommend them cause they taste pretty gross. I'm actually going to look into something pill form once these are all gone cause I can't stand to chew them. They already make me want to vomit so I have to wash em down with juice so I defo don't want them once I'm actually pregnant lol I'm trying to find other things recommended for ttc that I haven't tried yet google has become my best friend since ttc lol


----------



## michelle8733

Lol ok thanks. Do you know if there are different brands of the gummies because I've heard a few people say they taste good? But I guess everyone has different tastes. Thanks though...I will try to find something in a pill form. :)


----------



## Jett55

Yah I know there are a few different brands don't know the names though & they really weren't bad at first but after awhile they got gross lol


----------



## michelle8733

Lol oh ok...I just went out to the store a few hours ago to get some. All the pill forms were way more expensive than the gummies so I just bought a bottle of 90 gummies...the VitaFusion brand. I just took two and they don't taste bad at all...Almost like a regular fruity flavored gummy. I hope I don't get sick of them after a while lol. But if you don't like the brand you're using, I'd recommend those. They come in three flavors all mixed in the container...cherry, lemon, and berry.


----------



## Jett55

Yah I figured out those are the kind I'm taking can never remember the name lol they weren't bad at all at first tmaybe its the ones at the end of the bottle cuz they have a chalky taste to em it's weird lol I feel so lost this cycle since I'm not temping or anything no clear idea when I ovulate but I know the break is good for me & keeps me from obsessing


----------



## michelle8733

I haven't been temping every day either. Just charting my symptoms and keeping up with my cycle days. We are trying to BD every day or at least every other day now that I have just recently entered my most fertile stage. Not sure exactly what day I ovulate though. How's things going for you??


----------



## Jett55

So far so good been eating more eggs & taking vitamins. And making sure to bd a lot especially lately since the past few months o has been around this time


----------



## michelle8733

Yep, ovulation sure is a tricky and sneaky thing lol. It would be soo much easier if it were more obvious....oh well, part of the fun and excitement I guess.


----------



## Jett55

Yaah the only time I pinpointed it was when I was temping. But it's less stressful when I don't know & can just enjoy the fun of bding :)


----------



## michelle8733

Yep, I completely agree with that. Trying to BD every day or at least every other day and charting is enough. Temping would just be too much for me I think. Plus I know I wouldn't be able to do it at the same time every day. Hopefully our method will work sooner than later for us, and for you as well! :)
:dust:


----------



## Jett55

Yah I'm pretty sure we covered my fertile window this month we basically bded just about every day :)


----------



## michelle8733

Lol well hopefully it works for the both of us! We are only like one day apart in our cycle I think. That would be so exciting if we both got our BFP's this month!


----------



## Jett55

Yes definitely would be :) It's kinda crazy though cause most of the ladies that I chit chat with have gotten their Bfps. So I'm ready for mine lol Fxxed for both of us. :dust:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Well be sure to keep me updated on any changes or updates! :)


----------



## Jett55

Oh yah :D so it looks like we're very close in our cycles tww for us both. We can wait it out together :)


----------



## michelle8733

Yep, we sure can! What day do you plan to start testing? I think I'm going to try to wait it out as long as possible in better hopes to see a BFP. Although, I have two first response tests sitting in my bathroom drawer starring at me every time I open it lol. I'm not even quite at 1DPO and I already can't wait to start testing!


----------



## Jett55

I'm thinking the day af is due on the 12th but I have a ton of internet cheapies so I won't be surprised if I test early but I'm going to try my hardest not to cuz af is enough disappointment yet alone a bfn & af


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey there Michelle.. We just recently were married and are now TTC also. I just started temping today and use OPK's also. I just wanted to tell you that this month I went to GNC for vitamins and doc said when TTC you should alwaysss take prenatals. Try to find ones with DHA (at least 300mg) because it supports EARLY BRAIN DEVELOPMENT. You know like the first few weeks where everything is so crucial? Also folic acid is very important, and can be found in most prenatals. Good luck to you girls, I'm only CD8 so nothing interesting here.. but I'll be watching for you and I'll up date ya'll the 17/18th (test day!!! ;))


----------



## michelle8733

Jett55- Yeah that's why I want to try to wait it out as long as possible before I give in to testing. Last month I didn't do any testing because we weren't really TTC...more like NTNP'ing. So I kind of did expect AF to show, which she did and I was a little bummed. This cycle though we've been BD'ing just about everyday so I'm really excited for the TWW to pass by hopefully with no sign of AF so I can start testing! I'm really excited about that lol. :)

Hey Morganwhite7....yes, I've been taking the VitaFusion Prenatal Gummies. And you're welcome to join in on this thread and keep us updated with your journey as well. The more the merrier! :)


----------



## Jett55

Yes feel free to join in Morganwhite7 keep us updated :D 

And yah I'm excited for this tww to fly by. My sister says she has a feeling I might be pregnant she says ya never know lol so I hope she's right. I do know the next few months if a bfp doesnt happen this time I won't be putting a lot into ttc so it'll be a little break until October but I'll still be on bnb :)

Good luck & babydust :dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Well I hope you do get your BFP this month. But if not, I have heard a whole lot of people on here say that they got their BFP's when they weren't really trying or charting or anything. I think sometimes we get too much into it and the stress of it sort of makes it a "chore", which I don't imagine is a good thing for conceiving.


----------



## Jett55

Yah definitely stress is never good. That's why I didn't chart or anything this month but now I hate not being 100% on where I'm at in my cycle lol I've heard a lot of people say it'll happen when u least expect it. This month has been more relaxed & we've just enjoyed bding not feeling like we had to or because I was ovulating we just did it lol


----------



## michelle8733

I think we may try that next month if I don't get a BFP this month. It was hard work for the both of us BD'ing just about everyday this cycle. I don't want to kill it in the romance department lol...and I think it will happen sooner or later....hopefully sooner, but we shall see...just trying to make it to the end of the TWW for this cycle.


----------



## Jett55

Same here  I hope its this cycle though


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies, 

I am on CD27, started spotting today so I will be starting a new cycle soon. I tested on Wednesday and got a BFN. Good Luck to you ladies.


----------



## Jett55

Thank you mizzyd I still have a week before af is supposed to show which I hope she stays away  gl on next cycle if u are out.


----------



## michelle8733

Hi MizzyD! :dust: to you on your new cycle!

Jett55- Any changes or updates for you? I'm still in the middle of this long TWW that seems to be going by soo slowly. I don't know how long I will be able to hold out before I start testing lol.


----------



## Jett55

Me too It's soo long & I'm not sure if it's somethin I ate or what but I've been constipated today (tmi I know) could be a "symptom" but I'm not goin to bank on it & get my hopes up what about u any new symptoms or anything?


----------



## michelle8733

Well besides having light spotting about a week ago for a few days, no other symptoms or anything. I'm thinking it was probably ovulation spotting..but that was weird because I've never had that before...thinking too soon to be implantation spotting. But I guess I will just have to keep waiting lol.


----------



## Jett55

Hmm.. maybe o or implantation not sure.. and the waiting continues


----------



## michelle8733

Hey Jett55...you are getting pretty close to your testing date..only a few more days to go for you. Have you taken any tests yet or are you still holding out the wait??

MizzyD- Has you new cycle started yet?

As always, Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yup, CD3 now and looks like AF is completely gone now.


----------



## michelle8733

MIZZYD said:


> Yup, CD3 now and looks like AF is completely gone now.

That's good news...the sooner AF ends, hopefully the sooner to O'ing! Good luck to you this cycle and please keep us updated.


----------



## MIZZYD

Will do, though this cycle is a bust since DH is away on business for the month. So after just a month of TTC we are taking a month off. I did purchase some stuff though, just to be ready.


----------



## Jett55

No testing until Friday & that's only if af doesn't show. I'm being very strong about testing early


----------



## Jett55

Super glad I didn't test the witch showed 2 days early :( the good news I know its safe to take my antibiotics now


----------



## MIZZYD

Well sucks for AF, but at least you wont be in pain any more.


----------



## Jett55

Yah.. I read the bottle & it said not to take if pregnant so if she wouldn't have shown I would've tested & got a bfn so glad I didn't have to deal with both. I also got pain killers so no putting up with cramps :)


----------



## michelle8733

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Jett :(
But like you said, at least you won't have to be in pain and at least you didn't waste tests and get a BFN...that would've been a double bummer. FX and good luck for your new cycle!!! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Well on to next cycle for us Jett. Michelle, for you :dust::dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Aww, thank you MizzyD! :)


----------



## Jett55

Thanks guys it was a real bummer but I suppose gettin rid of an infection is important so I suppose mother nature knew that


----------



## MIZZYD

Yes she did. Everything does happen for a reason right?


----------



## Jett55

So they say. Sometimes I see it but other times its a game of chance


----------



## MIZZYD

So do you have any plans on what you are going to do this month? Changing the routine or something?


----------



## Jett55

I think were going to take a sorta break until October I'll still be on updating but no opks temping or even trying to time bding just do it whenever we feel like it this whole ttc thing is really taking a toll on me & every month that goes by becomes more & more disappointing. Need to take some time to relax & regroup.


----------



## MIZZYD

That is always necessary I think, especially after a while. GL to you in whatever you decide.


----------



## Jett55

Thanks mizzyd this will be our 7th cycle of ttc... How long have you been ttc?


----------



## MIZZYD

Only one cycle.


----------



## Jett55

Oh so you've just begun your journey hope It's not long for you :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, and I hope it is a fast one as well. How long do you plan on relaxing?


----------



## Jett55

Just a few cycles we're having our big wedding ceremony for all our friends & fam in October so I need to put more time & effort into that... We got married in march but we had already put deposits down & had lots of friends who wanted to be at our wedding so were having a fancy ceremony lol


----------



## MIZZYD

Nice, well congrats on that. Planning a wedding can be fun.


----------



## michelle8733

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Just been busy with work and everyday life I guess. Well I caved in and decided to take a first response test this afternoon and got a BFN. :(
I didn't think I would be as disappointed about it as I was. Still no AF yet, but I'm expecting her to arrive at any time now. Just waiting now for next cycle to arrive. I think I will probably use opks this time to be sure exactly when I ovulate rather than just guessing, and I think we will probably try BDing every other day instead of everyday.


----------



## MIZZYD

Sorry about the :bfn: Here is some :dust: for next cycle


----------



## michelle8733

Thank you! :)


----------



## Jett55

:( sorry for the bfn Michelle... Just remember you're not out til af shows :) Hopefully this next cycle will be lucky for all of us :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

FX for April babies!! =)


----------



## michelle8733

Jett55 said:


> :( sorry for the bfn Michelle... Just remember you're not out til af shows :) Hopefully this next cycle will be lucky for all of us :dust:

Thank you, and yes I hope so! That would be amazing and so exciting if we all got our BFPs this next cycle :dust: 
It's just nice to have people to talk to about it since no one in our real life knows we are trying.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, same here. Well just a couple friend of ours, but it is not like I talk about it as much. We talked about it last about a month ago. But it was quick. I kinda want to ask her how she's/they're doing, but I do not want to be nosy/pushy or anything. Maybe she does not want to really talk about it as much, IDK. But other than that no one else knows. Everyone keeps asking us about when we're having a baby, blah blah blah. I always say "not now" "when the time is right" etc. But they have no idea, some people do not realize that it really isn't that easy. Both my sisters had their boys at 19 years old. One said that her son was "planned" so I asked her how she did it and stuff, like did she know when she was ovulating and stuff? She said "What is ovulation?" I was like ummmm, hmmmm. She said they just BD whenever possible and in less than 3 months she was prego.


----------



## michelle8733

MIZZYD said:


> Yea, same here. Well just a couple friend of ours, but it is not like I talk about it as much. We talked about it last about a month ago. But it was quick. I kinda want to ask her how she's/they're doing, but I do not want to be nosy/pushy or anything. Maybe she does not want to really talk about it as much, IDK. But other than that no one else knows. Everyone keeps asking us about when we're having a baby, blah blah blah. I always say "not now" "when the time is right" etc. But they have no idea, some people do not realize that it really isn't that easy. Both my sisters had their boys at 19 years old. One said that her son was "planned" so I asked her how she did it and stuff, like did she know when she was ovulating and stuff? She said "What is ovulation?" I was like ummmm, hmmmm. She said they just BD whenever possible and in less than 3 months she was prego.

Before we considered TTC I didn't know how hard it is for people to get pregnant also. I've done a ton of learning since then! I'm already a bit jealous of people who it just happens to without hardly and thought or effort put into it and it's just at the end of our first cycle of TTC lol! Wouldn't it be nice if it were that easy for us all.


----------



## Jett55

Oh yah I never realized how hard it was until ttc. I really don't have anyone in my fer real life to talk to & the ones I have talked to give me the dreaded answers like it'll happen if u stop trying or maybe It's not time yet. I did have one lady on fb message me one day cuz of a post & now shes helping me look up how to go about getting fertility testing in my area


----------



## MIZZYD

Well that is nice someone is trying to help you.


----------



## Jett55

Oh yah :) & now my in-laws are starting crap with us & It's total bs. I have a lot of other stuff to worry about than some drama. :/


----------



## MIZZYD

Oh No, I hope it gets better. In-Law drama sucks.


----------



## Jett55

Yah Lucky for me I have a dh that sticks up for me. My dh knows how I think & feel not to mention I tell people how I feel & am very blunt so they'd know if I hate them


----------



## michelle8733

Wouldn't it be nice if people could just mind their own business and be happy for others and not try to make decisions for them. I feel like we are a grown married couple, so if we want to try, why not? But that's why we really haven't told anyone in our real life is because most our relatives all tell us to wait whenever it is brought up and that annoys me to no end! Thank goodness for this forum! :)

Anywho, still no AF for me yet. I was expecting her to show up yesterday or this morning, but absolutely nothing yet..not even any spotting. So I think I'm just having a long cycle...Wanting AF to show up soon though so we can start our next cycle! :) How are you ladies' cycles going?


----------



## MIZZYD

Well last night I was having some pain around the ovaries. I am thinking ovulation pain. So I might be close to ovulating, and of course, not that it matters since DH is not even home.


----------



## michelle8733

Aww, sorry to hear that MizzyD...when does he come back home?


----------



## MIZZYD

On the 23rd.


----------



## michelle8733

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to tell it to wait about another week lol. But if not, the sooner it comes, that's one step closer to the sooner of your next cycle to start, when he will be home. :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, Cycle 3 (which will be our 2nd official cycle trying) I plan on going full force. Like I have written on other threads, I have started drinking green tea, taking EPO, and guaifenesin to get more CM.


----------



## michelle8733

I'm still learning all of this stuff lol. I have seen green tea mentioned a few times now in other threads. What exactly does that do and are you just supposed to drink it for X amount of times per day or what? I'm willing to give anything a try since it won't hurt to try things.


----------



## MIZZYD

Well about the green tea, I usually always drink it anyways. I know it has to be decaf for sure as caffeine can affect CM I think. I am drinking the green tea from CD1-O, same with the Evening Primrose Oil (then replace it with Omega-3 after O), and the Guaifenesin CD6-O. I drink the tea once a day (usually for breakfast), EPO once a day after a meal, and Guaifenesin after dinner. Of course I am also taking the prenatals.


----------



## michelle8733

Oh thanks, that sounds like something I want to try as soon as my next cycle starts! Where do you find EPO? Is it in a pill form? All I've been taking so far is prenatals.


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, they are pills, I got them for Target for $6. BTW I also bought pre-seed for next cycle (also at Target). I am trying to find something I can take after O that can help my lutheal phase since it needs to be I think 10-16 days long or something like that for implantation to be successful.


----------



## michelle8733

Yep I've also heard that about the LP. Sorry for so many questions, but thanks for answering them. I'm definitely going to give it a try! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

No problem, that is why we are here for right?


----------



## michelle8733

Yes, thank goodness or I wouldn't know half of what I know now about TTC. Plus the support and being able to talk with others going thru the same things helps a ton as well.


----------



## Jett55

Wow I missed a lot lol any sign of the witch Michelle?


----------



## michelle8733

Hey Jett, nope nothing yet and no signs of her. :( I wish she would show up though so I can just move on to the next cycle. Today is CD30.


----------



## Jett55

It seems af always likes to eff up when you're ttc :/


----------



## michelle8733

Lol yes it seems to be that way. And I'm not very good at being a patient person. If she's not here by the end of the week I think I'm gonna take another FRER...wouldn't it be great if I just ovulated later than I thought...wishful thinking I guess...but if it's still a BFN then I think I will make a doctor appointment.


----------



## Jett55

Yah you never know could be a late or shy bfp.


----------



## michelle8733

That would be awesome if it were. Still no signs of AF today either. 3 days late, on CD31...


----------



## michelle8733

I caved in and took another FRER this evening....It was only after holding my pee for about 4 hours and I did drink a glass of water during that time, but another BFN. :(
AF needs to hurry up so we can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Jett55

Awes I'm sorrys... :( I hope she comes soon so u can get on with it... Maybe u did o late hince late af I had that happen one month I had a 33 day cycle when they're normally 28-29... Hoping for either a bfp or af for you soon


----------



## MIZZYD

Awww sorry.


----------



## michelle8733

Here's some pics of mostly FRER's I took...the first pic is from today, and the others from a few days ago. What do ya'll think?

https://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q531/lml8733/pgtest3_zpscb94bfde.jpg

From a few days ago:
https://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q531/lml8733/pgtest1_zps3f49c627.jpg

https://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q531/lml8733/pgtest2_zpsebbd7ecd.jpg


----------



## Jett55

Sorry hun I don't see anything :/


----------



## michelle8733

Yeah, I didn't see anything either...still just impatiently waiting for AF...I will update as soon as she shows up. How's things been going for you?


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, I don't see anything either, sorry =( On to next cycle for us ladies. Good luck.


----------



## michelle8733

It's okay, I'm not that bummed out about it anymore...We actually started TTC earlier than we had originally planned. We weren't supposed to start til the end of the year, but I'm glad we started when we did to give us and extra couple of months to TTC. 

Mizzy, how have you been doing? Any changes or updates going on?


----------



## MIZZYD

I have been great. Today I did notice EWCM, which made me excited to actually see how it looks like.


----------



## michelle8733

That's awesome news!!! Hopefully you will be ovulating any time now! Good signs! :)


----------



## Jett55

Whoot for oing soon :)... So idk when I'm going to o I think next week.. thinking about using an opk around the time I think just be sure I know I said I needed a break but every let down makes me more determined then before to get prego


----------



## michelle8733

Haven't been on here in a few days because I've been so busy with work and us in the process of buying a house, but just wanted to come on and see how ya'll were doing? As for me, AF finally got me in full force yesterday on CD38. I never thought I'd be happy to see her arrive lol. Anywho, just glad we finally were able to start our next cycle. I'm staying optimistic and keeping my hopes up for this cycle. :)


----------



## Jett55

Yay for a new cycle finally & Fxxed for the next one  I think I might've missed my fertile window :(


----------



## michelle8733

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear...why do you think that??


----------



## Jett55

Well the day I took an opk it was positive & didn't bd & then the next morning I only had ewcm in the morning then nothing & then when I did another opk it was negative :/ I mean I think I could still have a chance but not as good as one...


----------



## michelle8733

Well still keeping my hopes up and FX for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Jett55

Thanks  I've been cramping a little the past few days so maybe I'm not as out as I think I am


----------



## michelle8733

Sounds like good signs! :)


----------



## Jett55

Yah plus lookin back when I was temping I wouldn't o for a couple days after a positive opk so I don't feel so bad now lol


----------



## michelle8733

Yeah, I wouldn't stress too much about it...sounds like you're still very much in it to me! I'd still be bd'ing everyday for the next few days just to make sure though lol. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jett55

Oh yah I'm making sure to bd if not every day at least every other


----------



## michelle8733

Well I hope it works out for you this cycle and you get your BFP! As usual, keep me updated. :)
:dust:


----------



## Jett55

Oh yah sure will... So how are things on your end?


----------



## michelle8733

Good now that AF finally showed up lol! Just waiting for ovulation now I guess so we can plan BD'ing. Sounds so romantic doesn't it lol. I've never really charted my cycles before this last cycle so if this one turns out to be as long as last cycle, I'll probably be a little bummed out about it. I wish I had a normal 28 day cycle.


----------



## Jett55

Yah... I usually have a pretty normal cycle but mine likes to mess with me especially since I started ttc


----------



## michelle8733

Yeah, I've heard a couple of people who's said that as well. But we just gotta stay positive and keep trying :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies, how is everything?


----------



## Jett55

Not too shabby.. keeping my fingers crossed for all of us that this cycle is finally it :).. what about you how are you doing?


----------



## MIZZYD

Well just a bit confused with my temperatures and if I o'ed or not. I did have a few days of fertile CM and DH and I got to BD during one of those days so just FX we got a lucky month. Other than that not bad at all. Getting ready to get back on the job search.


----------



## Jett55

From how your temps went up it looks like u did Fxxed my ff would take forever to give me crosshairs then it'd change my o day a bunch of times :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Yea, neither Ovufriend nor FF have give me anything. So I am guessing after a few more temps it will. Last month FF did not give me anything so we will see. I have the free version of FF so IDK if it gives the cross hairs.


----------



## michelle8733

Good luck to you this cycle Mizzy! :) At the beginning you thought for sure you'd be out this cycle but I hope you get your BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## MIZZYD

Thx, it would definitely be nice for a surprise semi-unplanned BFP!!! GL for this cycle for you as well!!!


----------



## michelle8733

Thank you! Although I don't think I'll be testing until the end of August if this cycle is anything like last so I've got a while to wait. I'm so impatient lol.

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## michelle8733

Oh, and good luck on your job search as well! :)


----------



## MIZZYD

Ha, I am usually pretty patient, but not so much with TTC things. I plan on testing August 13. And thx, I need a job now. Yea, cycles are crazy, hope this cycle is not as long as last one.


----------



## Jett55

I plan on testing on august 7th...and ff does give crosshairs on the free version. I have the free version too I just haven't temped in the past few months trying to stay relaxed although its hard to.


----------



## MIZZYD

DH and I started like "we are just gonna chill and be relaxed" but that is impossible. Especially when you hear stories about how it can take months, so rather start trying everything now rather than later. I plan on trying the SMEP thing next cycle as well. Will be doing research on that in a bit so I can be ready in case AF shows her ugly face and I don't get a BFP.


----------



## Jett55

Yah if af shows I might find a new plan of attack. We've been relaxing a few months now & I think It's making me even crazier cuz I don't know where I am in my cycle.


----------



## MIZZYD

So I put a temp today and both Ovufriend and FF gave me crosshairs and says that we timed intercourse:Good. So FX!!


----------



## Jett55

Yay crosshairs :) Fxxed!


----------



## michelle8733

MIZZYD said:


> So I put a temp today and both Ovufriend and FF gave me crosshairs and says that we timed intercourse:Good. So FX!!

Sounds pretty promising! :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

So for the past 4 days now I've been cramping off & on some of it I wouldn't necessarily call cramping more like pressure so hoping It's a good sign :)


----------



## michelle8733

Jett55 said:


> So for the past 4 days now I've been cramping off & on some of it I wouldn't necessarily call cramping more like pressure so hoping It's a good sign :)

Any sign is a good sign and better than nothing at all! :) I can't wait til one of us gets a BFP, it will be so exciting! FX for ya this cycle.


----------



## MIZZYD

Jett what day are you on? I am on CD23 (3DPO) and I have been feeling slight cramps as well.

*LOL I just saw your ticker to get my answer


----------



## Jett55

I'm cd 21 with no idea when I ovulated. This has been different than most of my cycles sure I might cramp here & there but this has been more consistent so Fxxed!


----------



## MIZZYD

I don't want to start making up symptoms just incase. So I am trying to ignore the crampings and itchy nipples, since I know 3DPO is toooooo soon to be pregnant.


----------



## Jett55

Yah my tickers wrong since I started af 2 days early & I haven't got a chance to get on a computer to change it. I mostly use my phone for bnb  yaah that's what's really sucky is I have no idea how many dpo I am so testing will wait until afs due which is the 7th but if she shows no testing. If she does show I'm looking at maybe trying smep


----------

